# Have you ever stolen anything from a store?



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Have you ever stolen anything from a store? If you answered yes, did you get caught?


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Stole a candy bar from store when I was a kid


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

yes and didn't get caught. i stole like a shamwow from costco for my friend cuz he kept annoying me lol


----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

I've always been such a goody two-shoes it's sickening. If I ever DID try to steal anything, I'd be sure to get caught :lol


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

I stole a headband for my doll when I was about three years old. Didn't know it was wrong until my sister told my mom >_> then I was like :cry


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Nope, aside from tasting a grape or two when my mum got me to as a kid before we chose a bunch to buy. I'm afraid to be caught NOT-stealing from a store (ie. "Can you open your bag for me," or some horrible part of my clothing causing a beep going out of a shop).


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

I tried to steal some batteries for one of my toys when I was like 10. I got caught but I'm sure the employee thought it was funny. I knew I was doing something wrong, but I don't think I knew _morally _that it was wrong.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

Yes. I didn't get caught. It was by accident though. I did that a lot as a kid. I'd be holding something small enough to fit in my pocket & fuss to my mom about wanting it but she'd tell me NO but I kept holding onto it anyways & would end up leaving with it still in my hand.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I'd pick up stuff while shopping at a store, then get distracted with my ADD, and walk out of the store without even knowing I had the item let alone paid for it. I wouldn't notice till quite a ways away where I would just *shrug* and keep going.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I use to shoplift A LOT. Like a lot a lot. I didnt get caught for a long time, but eventually I got arrested at a department store.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

I've never stolen anything from a store, but that's probably just because I never had any friends during my impressionable years that would have pressured me into stealing.


----------



## Laith (Mar 20, 2009)

I stole a gummy worm from a store when I was like 6. Not a whole package, just one lol. and like the stealth ninja I was/am, I did not get caught. 

I've enjoyed many gummy worms since, though all of those were paid for.


----------



## lazy (Nov 19, 2008)

I tried to once but chickened out back in elementary (because i wanted to impress my friends). It was a peer group inclined towards delinquency... we'd (mostly THEY) try to steal pokemon cards from other kids and trade it back to them. 

This one time I stole a bike (again to impress one of my friends, I think I was actually the victim here they must have been edging me on because I was too stupid), got into trouble for that one. My dad told me to bring it back, and he came with me to knock on the person's door. Luckily no body was home because I actually forgot which house it was from :lol.

Then this other time I tried to snatch someone's marbles impulsively but he somehow saw me, yelled and chased me... being the coward that I am I dropped the marbles out of my pockets as I ran away towards my friend's hanging out area.

Everyone seems to be light years ahead of me when it comes to social intelligence. They must have been toying with me with the peer pressure. They probably picked up on it, while I was too slow to realize.

I have lots to be ashamed about in my past. Fortunately they're mostly very trivial/petty stuff. Cheap adrenaline rushes.


----------



## cocochanell (Jan 17, 2012)

*I stole gum from block buster*


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

No, but when I was a kid I accidentally walked out of a store holding a stuffed pumpkin I'd forgotten about. I felt terrible when I realized.


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555 (Jul 31, 2011)

when I was very little I used to steal lego people from the school XD and then I got caught


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

When i was younger me and my 'friends' would take it in turns to steal cases of beer from the supermarket, none of us got caught although one guy almost did when they finally hired a security team lol.


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

I stole a lip gloss at grocery store when i was 17 I kinda got arrested can't remember if i got handcuffed but they took my photo..they let me go with no record but i had to pay $200 to the store the funny thing is SA made me steal it coz I didn't want to wait in the long line up my anxiety was really bad so to avoid the line up anxiety I stole it.. the things we do coz of SA ..


----------



## losinghope (Mar 29, 2011)

I have only taken small things such as 5cent candies, hair elastics and i only downed a drink in the store cause i opened it already then realized i didn't have money lol. Nothing big though.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I went through a shoplifting phase...My friend and I used to steal makeup pretty often. One time I stole some earrings and some other petty things I can't remember.
The one time I went to the store without the intent of stealing, this security person walks up to me and accuses me of taking some eyeliner. She tried lecturing me about stealing and threatened to call my parents. I was like 'Okay...can I go now? :roll' She eventually let us go, but after we left the store, I found out my friend had lifted a ****load of makeup, etc. lmao


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

I used to steal a lot of stuff when i was younger, got caught two times it was pretty embarrassing lol. After the second time i stopped stealing stuff for good.


----------



## rapidfox1 (Sep 13, 2010)

Yes and I stole candy and grapes when I was a kid.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

Going through automatic checkout at the grocery store, I accidentally pressed 3 on the touch screen instead of 4 when it asked for the quantity of applies I was buying. It let me get away with it. They were good quality organic apples too.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

In highschool (secondary) I used to casually wander down the isles of the supermarket eating food from the deli at the back, leave the wrappers on the shelves and go up and just pay for cigarettes. I got caught eventually but I managed to persuade him not to call the Gardai, he had a little moustache like Hitler, was a bit like Chip from Napolene Dyanmite and I'm pretty sure he still works there..

One of the guys wasn't so lucky and got a minor criminal strike for eating a Jambon, he still carries the moniker "jambon Joey"

:/


----------



## SweatingBullets (Feb 6, 2012)

I used to steal cigarettes on a regular basis. This was before they started keeping them all behind the counter and used to have shelves and spinning racks displaying all your favorite cancer sticks. I was too young to buy them. I think it was 4th grade when I stole my first pack. I never got caught stealing anything from a store. 

I went to Wal-Mart with a friend when we were 16 and he took the roll of smiley stickers that was sitting where the greeter usually is. He never tried to hide it, cause he didn't really think what he was gonna do was that bad or really stealing. Went to the bathroom and was covering his leather jacket with them. They came in the bathroom and threatened us both with calling the cops for theft and said they would ban us from the store. Funny thing was, my great aunt was the greeter and she told the whole family I was a thief over that.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I've stolen a lot of things from stores. I got caught once when my friend took something from CVS and they caught her on camera. After that I stopped.


----------



## TigerRifle1 (Jan 25, 2012)

Baseball cards and candy:no:roll


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Yes. It was a candy bar when I was four. I got caught, was spanked, my sister got the candy bar, and I had to go to the store with my mom to pay for the candy. The lady there gave me a mean look. I was properly humiliated.


----------



## centrino (Sep 27, 2010)

When I was little...a chewing gum from a gas station store. Didn't got caught but I was so nervous It wasn't worth it. Never done it again.

LOL SAS is full of criminals


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> In highschool (secondary) I used to casually wander down the isles of the supermarket eating food from the deli at the back, leave the wrappers on the shelves and go up and just pay for cigarettes. I got caught eventually but I managed to persuade him not to call the Gardai, he had a little moustache like Hitler, was a bit like Chip from Napolene Dyanmite and I'm pretty sure he still works there..
> 
> One of the guys wasn't so lucky and got a minor criminal strike for eating a Jambon, he still carries the moniker "jambon Joey"
> 
> :/


:teeth


----------



## itsjustin (Oct 21, 2011)

I've stolen a Spice Girl magazine, an eyeliner pencil, and a Bratz doll. I didn't meant to steal the doll, but my baby sister had it in the bottom of her stroller and I wasn't even aware it was in there. I guess you can say I stole it since I didn't return it.


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

I picked no even though I meant to put yes. I have stolen chocolate bars and candy when I was a kid, but then I stopped as I got older because it's wrong to steal.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

When I was building the trebuchet I stole some bolts and stuff from the hardware store


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

I've stolen gum like twice I believe. Both when I was about 13 years old. Weird thing was it gave me an erection :lol. The only reason I stole it was because I was somewhat jealous of the people I hung around at the time. I was jealous how they got things for free and I always had to pay money. A large group of us had a party one time and everybody there went to this gas station and stole baseball cards except for me. And my foster brother was a stealing fool. He once climbed into the attic of a safeway and waited for the store to close lol. He eventually got caught though. I was intelligent enough to figure out rather quickly that stealing **** for fun wasn't the way to go in life though.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Yes, didn't get caught.

It was only a chocolate bar or two though, so nothing major ^^


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

Nothing from a store, the only thing I've stolen was a bottle of water at a carnival and I didn't get caught.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I used to steal cigarettes when I was in my teens because I couldn't buy them. Last time I stole anything of any significance was when I was 17. It was worth quite a bit and I got caught. It scared the **** out of me. I got lucky and the person I stole it from let it slide. I swore I'd never steal anything just for the hell of it again and I didn't.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

At first I thought no, then I realized I'd steal a donut and eat it as I walked through the grocery store every week for about two years 

Edit: MMMM donut.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

The only time this has happened to me was when I was at the shop, went up to the cashier, was offered a bag but had my own. So he starts scanning the items and I put them in my bag, but i accidentally put a few things in that he hadn't yet scanned, so I ended up being confused that my purchases worked out quite cheap. felt a bit bad afterwards, would never do it intentionally.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes. A couple of steaks. I haven't done it since.


----------



## CityLights89 (Dec 10, 2011)

yea, but I was a kid and it was just Fig Newtons.

Oh wait, I think I took a J.Lo CD too.:sus


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Nope, not from a store.


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

gilt said:


> I've walked out with items that I know that the cashier has wrong up with the wrong (lower) price. This is the same as stealing.


I don't think that's exactly the same as stealing.. at our grocery store they say if cashier makes mistake you get the item for free


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

When I was a teenager and super immature yeah. I stole a lipgloss,nailpolish, and a candy bar.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Yes, and I didn't get caught until I was at home, a few months later. My mom made me pay the company 10x what it was worth... never did it again.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

teenaga mutant ninja turtle action figures. never got caught


----------



## Puppet Master (Jan 1, 2012)

No I've only stopped people around me from stealing and denied their "it's my right" belief. Never had a drive to do things like steal personally.


----------



## Silent Image (Dec 22, 2010)

A 5 cent piece of gum, but it was unintentional

I had it in my hand when I was buying other things, but I never put it on the counter


----------



## Class (Nov 6, 2011)

I almost stole one of those test stockings from a shoe store when I was eight or something, but my mom alerted me to the almost-theft and had me put it back.
Otherwise I only really take food from the fridge.


----------

